# Kayelle's Shrimp Cakes



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2018)

*Kayelle's Shrimp Cakes
*
' 8 Peppercorns .
  1 bay leaf
. 1 large lemon, cut into wedges
. 1 pound raw shrimp (cut into small pieces)

. 2 tablespoons butter
. 2 ribs celery, finely diced
. I medium-size yellow onion, finely diced
. 2 cloves garlic, minced

. I heaping tablespoon mayonnaise
. 2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
. 2 eggs .
2 teaspoons Lawry's Season All OR Old Bay Seasoning 
1 heaping cup Panko bread crumbs
. 1/2 cup of parsley, roughly chopped
. neutral oil for frying -

1. In a sauté pan bring about 2 cups of water to the boil and add the peppercorns, bay leaf and 1 section of the lemon to the water  boil for a few minutes and turn down the heat, to a bare simmer. Add the shrimp  to the poaching liquid and cook until the flesh has just begun to be opaque, not yet pink, aprox. 1 min.
Set the shrimp aside and discard the water. Return pan to the stove, over medium-high heat. Add the butter, and allow it to melt. When the butter foams, add the celery, onions and garlic, and saute, stirring often, until the vegetables soften and the onions turn translucent, then transfer it to a large bowl to cool.
2. In a small bowl, mix together the mayonnaise, mustard, eggs, salt, pepper and seasoning salt and parsley. Add this mixture to the vegetable bowl, pour the bread crumbs over and stir to combine. Add the poached reserved shrimp and combine all.
3. Gather into 4 to 6 balls, and form into large thick patties on a sheet pan, cover loosely with plastic wrap and transfer them to the refrigerator for at least 30 minutes to set, or the freezer for 15 minutes.
4. Set a griddle or large skillet over high heat, and add 1/2" of the neutral oil. When the oil is shimmering, remove the shrimp cakes from the refrigerator, and carefully saute the patties over med. heat until they are golden brown, approximately 4 to 5 minutes per side.
  Serve with remaining lemon wedges.
  They would be extra elegant with a Hollandaise sauce, but it’s certainly not necessary.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2018)

Dinner is served..


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2018)

Ooh, ooh, this is one I'm going to recomment to my wife.

She's been buying bags of good quality frozen shrimp of late for a song ($5/lb for 20-25s) and has been looking for a new way to make them outside of Ajillo, Fra Diavolo, and ol' Old Bay.

Thanks, K-L.


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 15, 2018)

Kayelle, all I can say is "Sweet". I have 10 lbs of Red shrimp in the freezer and I think I know what to do with some of them! Thanks...


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks guys, the cakes really are delicious.
Raw frozen shrimp have been a bargain here as well and Souschef doesn't mind cleaning them with his handy dandy shrimp tool.


----------

